
Hey Google, tell me something good - stevewilhelm
https://www.blog.google/products/assistant/hey-google-tell-me-something-good/
======
viburnum
This definitely won't backfire.

------
Spivak
tl;dr

A non-profit, The Solutions Journalism Netowrk, that educates journalists
about focusing on the solutions to problems rather than the problems
themselves, is curating examples of their journalistic style from various news
outlets. And Google will show you stories from their catalog when you say this
specific phrase.

I like it. I think there's definitely space left void for meta-news curators
and their mission seems pretty cool.

